# Worlds sexiest broahead just got sexier!



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Yup, seen it with my own 2 eyes. Stopped by to say hi to Greg today, he showed me the testing done with the EPEK and I will be the first to tell you, this is the BEST head out on the market today. Period. New design, not to mention the titanium look, this head is awesome, he showed me all the plywood shot up, opening on impact, leaving an entrance wound as big as any fixed blade and the exit.....forget about it. Then he showed me the heads used and they are now reusable, Anyone that says any different obviously has not shot them yet.

If you were sceptical on these heads before or had any doubt, the new design of these blades will put that to rest. I will be taking my Vernon buck with the EPEK's, this will be the only broadhead attached to my arrow. I say these things in the name of robin hood, amen.


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

how has the scouting been going on the vernon found any good bucks yet


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Any mention of whether or not the new head will hit the market before the season this year? I'd be willing to test the new head on my LE elk and write up a report afterward.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

new broadhead is supposed to be out by July 31st, but may be a few days later. Good thing about it, you don't need to "try it out", if your practice tips fly straight, so will the EPEK. I strongly recommend using it on your hunt. 

I have been out to Vernon twice so far, the bucks are pretty high up so far, all the shootable ones anyway. I thought they would be lower but that ok, a little exercise never killed anyone, my age anyway.


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hogan what is the cost looking like? If you know or have an idea?


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Do they still have the old ones? Just in case they don't get the new ones out in time.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

They have been dumping the "old ones" I believe on occassion @ http://www.camofire.com for $19.95 3-pack. Have seen them on there a few times over the past couple months.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Does Utah Archery Center still sell them?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

You can get the old ones on KSL for 25 per 3 or if you buy more than 3 packs its 20 per pack.
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... earch=epek


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

So just curious, I have the old ones, is there any kind of a way we can return the old ones and for some money get the newer design ones? I have been happy with the old ones, but it sounds like the new ones have fixed the few complaints I have had about the EPEK's.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Any pictures of the new ones compared to the old ones?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Utah Archery will have them soon. they are very similar the old one is black and the new one is shiny chrome or silver to match mi head. also it looks a little stouter., and shorter.

Those of you that like the old ones which is most, I would buy those up @ a discounted price, then switch over in time. Yes they fixed what some did not like so now there is nothing any longer to debate about this head. It is the best out there, by far.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Those of you that like the old ones which is most, I would buy those up @ a discounted price, then switch over in time. Yes they fixed what some did not like so now there is nothing any longer to debate about this head. It is the best out there, by far.


Why do "most" like the old ones....and not want to get the new "fixed" version?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

o-||


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

What was everyones complaints about them? I love the old ones!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I heard some had an experience of the old ones not openingsoon enough. Every test I persaonally conducted they opened. I thought they never opened, but after observing closley, I determined they opened every time without fail. I asked if I could buy a bunch of the old ones but he said he wanted me to get the new ones. I have a 6 old ones and would not think twicw about shooting them @ a once in a lifetime buck out there. 

The only reason he redesigned these was for the nay sayers, not because he thought they were bad, only for them. I am glad he did, now the nay sayers have nothing to fault but their poor shots, and not their equipment.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I am not sure why I am the one defending this broadhead. I have nothing to do with the company, I am friends through the internet with some of the owners. I bought this broadhead in the first place to support a local company. Since then I have determined there is not a better broadhead. It is a personl choice, I also think Chevy makes the best truck, and Mathews makes the best bow, and if I get a flat tire on my chevy it may be because I backed over a spike track and maybe my driving skills need improving and not my equipment.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Things NEVER to be classified as sexy:
Mechanical Broadheads
Compound Bows
Hairy Chests
Beards
Flannel
Trucks

Things ALWAYS classified as sexy:
Large Human Female Mammary Glands 
36-24-36
Recurve Bows
Did I mention Mammarys


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Things NEVER to be classified as sexy:
> Mechanical Broadheads
> Compound Bows
> Hairy Chests
> ...


You kind of get it, I am beggining to like you, you are growing on me, but you have not laid eyes on these broadheads, sexy was my first thought. (o) (o) 8)


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I too had a chance to fondle the new one last week and it is pretty sexy. I was told the old ones will still put the beat down on any big game and I believe that...or you could destroy gophers and the likes with them. I have some old ones as well that I may just use anyway as I am still confident with them. 

I hope that soon the old ones will be coming to a Camofire.com near you.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

The old ones are a bit longer than the new ones. The head became shorter to beef up the head and keep it at 100 grains. 
The old ones are fine and dandy but they are not as beefy and can break under heavy hard hits. Solid bones such as skulls or an Elk shoulder could cause it to break at the back of the head. The blades would be out and do everything that it was meant to do but it would not be reusable. Bottom line, they both do the exact same job but the new ones are more durrable and will take the plywood test.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That makes me feel a whole lot better now! I have a plywood tag and I'm holding out for 3/4 inch or thicker! I'm not gonna be a poossy and shoot 1/4 inch stuff like those whimps shooting Rage heads... :mrgreen:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok i just have one question for all of you where do i find them i am back into the sport after a long break of knowing nothing about archery and i would like to try these new broadheads out from what i am hearing so far i like them


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> ok i just have one question for all of you where do i find them i am back into the sport after a long break of knowing nothing about archery and i would like to try these new broadheads out from what i am hearing so far i like them


The local archery shops can all get them or do already have them. Utah Archery center always has them in Salt Lake or you can go to epekhunting.com and they have a list of online vendors.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

bout time you knucklehead showed. Scott, I reccon I will be seeing you Friday @ the treasure mountain?


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That makes me feel a whole lot better now! I have a plywood tag and I'm holding out for 3/4 inch or thicker! I'm not gonna be a poossy and shoot 1/4 inch stuff like those whimps shooting Rage heads... :mrgreen:


For the record, I laughed.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

How much are the new heads? Nobody can answer this yet? Why not?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I am not sure seems as if they are about $39 for 3?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

This is true. 39.99 for three is suggested retail.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> This is true. 39.99 for three is suggested retail.


Dang I would love to support you guys but it is amazing just how much broadheads cost these days :roll: I am sure this is a great product, but to pay that much for 3 heads is crazy. I will ******* it I guess and get 6 for under that price and still fill my tag.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, that is one more reason for me not stocking them if they are going to roast me on pricing through camofire below cost...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Lance, you give me gas! :mrgreen:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

that is cheap for the price of perfection. these blades fly the same as your field tips and do more damage than any other broadhead out there. 39 is cheap.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> these blades fly the same as your field tips


Just tonight, I went shooting with the best shot in the Leagues this year in Rock Springs. He had several perfect score nights. Well he has been quizing me on the head for about a year now. He is a big fixed blade guy. Tonight, as we were pulling arrows out of the target at 100 yards, he said, "So you think that your Epek will hit right with your field points at these distances"? I went to my truck and got one, handed it to him and said, "Screw it on". He shot it in practice mode for the next 5 rounds. It was RIGHT ON with his field points.
If accuracy is Sexy, then Joey is right. The world just got SEXIER!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Still waiting for my "north slope" edition epeks....... :O•-:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> that is cheap for the price of perfection. these blades fly the same as your field tips and do more damage than any other broadhead out there. 39 is cheap.


I guess it depends on what price you are putting on perfection...To me it is too much when I can get the job done just as well with a good head for cheaper. I wish these heads were cheaper I would give them a try, I would love to use a Utah company, I just have other things I would rather spend my money on.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

That is a fair enough statement. I love your signature by the way. For me chasing the deer of a lifetime, I want nothing but the best, nothing to blame but my own stinky arse.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> Lance, you give me gas! :mrgreen:


I don't think that was me... maybe those burritos you had the other night, but not me. There is a reason there are somewhere in the neighborhood of 200 different broadheads out there, and every one of them has someone drinking their punch for a valid reason.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > that is cheap for the price of perfection. these blades fly the same as your field tips and do more damage than any other broadhead out there. 39 is cheap.
> ...


.....yup! $39 for 3 broad heads to too much. Bring it down and I'd bite.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have found them for $25 a three pack........


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> I have found them for $25 a three pack........


Like said earlier...you can buy them on camofire.com for $19.95......bring the new ones to the shelf for $25 and then your talkin.


----------

